# FERTILITY BLEND??? How long??



## Noradun

How long did it take you to conceive on GNC's Fertility Blend??
Did you notice any side effects??
How soon did you begin to notice it working??



Here is my story in short. I am 26. I have been married since I was 18 to my middle school sweetheart. We have 3 kiddos. It took us 3 yrs to conceive our first almost 3 yrs to conceive our second, and 12 mns to conceive our third. We have been ttc our 4th for almost 2 yrs now. I dont ovulate or have cycles. But after losing 30 lbs I did begin having my own cycles. My first was Dec, it was 44 days and annovulatory. My second was beginning of Feb it was 25 days and it was annovulatory as well. My next was the end of Feb. I Od on CD 25 confirmed with blood work, opks, and temps. But unfortunately we only got to bed 1 time. So we didn't conceive. So that ended up as a 39 days cycle. NOW here I am on CD28. I have not ovulated, but started having spotting yesterday so I am hoping AF is on the way so I can start a new cycle. I just started Fertility Blend about a week ago and I am taking evening primrose oil. I dont know if maybe the blend is the reason I am spotting or if its too early to see any results. The manufacturer told me that it can take up to 3 mns to see a difference. I AM SOO impatient :( After doing some research I am interested in starting Cassava too but will have to wait a week or two to be able to afford to get that. 

Do any of you have any other suggestions of natural things I can try, Do you like or dislike the Fertility Blend, do you think starting the Cassava is a good or bad idea?? Any info is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LittleBunnie

I took it for two months. The first month I didn't really notice any difference, but the second month, it kind of delayed my period by 3-4 days. (I think we may have had a chemical pregnancy). 

It did give me soft stools though. Nothing really other than that. GL and tons of baby dust to you!


----------



## Noradun

LittleBunnie said:


> I took it for two months. The first month I didn't really notice any difference, but the second month, it kind of delayed my period by 3-4 days. (I think we may have had a chemical pregnancy).
> 
> It did give me soft stools though. Nothing really other than that. GL and tons of baby dust to you!

Are you still taking it?? Now that you mention it I have noticed a difference in my stools, which is a good thing because I had recently been having the opposite issue. I also noticed today my urine is a bright yellow (I thought it was because I wasn't drinking enough) I am drinking a ton of water and have even increased it and it still is this way!


----------



## LittleBunnie

I stopped after 2 months. I read that you are supposed to try a 3 month thing in order for it to work or some jazz.

Same here! It made my stools really soft and TMI green/yellow? IT also sometimes gave me horrible gas/diarrhea. Better than before though because sometimes i'd have a hard time going or i'd get constipated. 

Are you taking them 3x a day? Hubby would always ask me if I had "taken my pills" lol. I did them in 8hr intervals.


----------



## Noradun

LittleBunnie said:


> I stopped after 2 months. I read that you are supposed to try a 3 month thing in order for it to work or some jazz.
> 
> Same here! It made my stools really soft and TMI green/yellow? IT also sometimes gave me horrible gas/diarrhea. Better than before though because sometimes i'd have a hard time going or i'd get constipated.
> 
> Are you taking them 3x a day? Hubby would always ask me if I had "taken my pills" lol. I did them in 8hr intervals.

I am taking them 3 times a day, and I am praying they work. I also just order Cassava. PRAYING I will O next cycle!!


----------



## Ambyy

Did anyone else have change in there period other then length on fb


----------



## scarlettw

Hi ladies. I'm taking it! It makes me more regular which is nice. My MS makes the opposite a problem. I've noticed cramping and I think I ovulated about 8 days ago. I'll let you know what happens. This is my first month taking it and TTC. I know they say 3 months but I've read some other people getting pregnant their first month. Hoping it works out otherwise I have to go see my doctor. I'm also doing acupuncture and it's amazing. Let me know your results with FB also. I'm interested to see. Some women aren't tolerant of vitex.


----------

